# Picture is worth thousand words.



## sigp2101

If you ever wonder what your mini mill or lathe is capable of here is a quite a few pics that demonstrate. Enjoy!


----------



## sigp2101

Part II


----------



## sigp2101

Part III


----------



## sigp2101

Part IV


----------



## sigp2101

Part V


----------



## sigp2101

Part VI

Pics are pending...


----------



## sigp2101

Part VII

Pics are pending...


----------



## sigp2101

Part VIII

Pics are pending...


----------



## sigp2101

Part VI


----------



## Andre

Beautiful work aside, your shop is too clean and your pictures too nice!!!


----------



## sigp2101

Part VII


----------



## sigp2101

Part VII


----------



## wrmiller

As I've said before: It's the operator of the machine. Not the machine. Regardless of origin. Very, very nice work.


----------



## darkzero

Wow, that is beautiful! And some fine craftsmanship there! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wrmiller

May I ask where you got the castings?


----------



## sigp2101

wrmiller19 said:


> May I ask where you got the castings?



These came from Europe few years ago along with kit I bought in Switzerland. Flywheel Castings should be available from various model shops like this one.
http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Machined-Casting.html


----------



## fgduncan

A truly beautiful example of fine craftsmanship. Outstanding! Awesome! I just learned how to hand make a 4 cube turners cube which I felt made me somewhat competent on the lathe.  Then I see something like this and wonder if I might need to take up gardening or basket weaving. Naw.


----------



## dirty tools

WOW  very nice
may be someday I can do some work like that.


----------



## wrmiller

sigp2101 said:


> These came from Europe few years ago along with kit I bought in Switzerland. Flywheel Castings should be available from various model shops like this one.
> http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Machined-Casting.html



Thank you.


----------



## TTD

And here I was patting myself on the back recently for finally getting the hang of single point threading...

Absolutely beautiful craftsmanship, sir!


----------



## Terrywerm

Beautiful work, Sig.  I would love to see a video of it running, but I suspect that this one is meant to be for static display only, correct?


----------



## Bill Gruby

That is truly amazing craftsmanship. Stunning comes to mind.

 "Billy G"


----------



## higgite

Yeah, but I bet you can't do this. (As I play "Old MacDonald Had a Farm" with armpit farts.) 

Seriously, that is an awesome display of craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Tom


----------



## brav65

Wow!  Now I can never post picks of my work as I could never creat something as beautiful as that in metal. I have build some nice things in wood but metal is a whole mother world. My shop is also not suitable for viewing either. Thank you for giving me something to aspire to!


----------



## sigp2101

Thanks for kind words guys, this pictorial wasn't meant to be show off but more like instructional or tutorial for one of the European models building club 5 years ago.
What I was tying to demonstrate here is different tooling, different setups possibilities and capacity of small machining tools. Something I always wanted that someone show me when I started with this hobby long time ago.
This display model actually runs on compressed air or it could actually be hooked to another model steam boiler to run it.


----------



## Guv

What a craftsman,truly magnificent workmanship. Thank you for posting these wonderful and clear pictures.

Willy aka Guv


----------



## Morgan RedHawk

Wow!  ..and everything the other guys said!


----------



## JayBob

That's pretty incredible.  

I assume you use something like Photoshop to white out the backgrounds?  It's a very nice touch to an already amazing build


----------



## dennis

Great photos that tell a great story.  Beautiful engine and great craftsmanship.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grusso5

WOW! Truly amazing. Hopefully you are planning to post a few photos of your next project.


----------



## sigp2101

grusso5 said:


> WOW! Truly amazing. Hopefully you are planning to post a few photos of your next project.



Not next but my last novelty project i posted in guns section.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/sig-p210-project.32968/


----------



## pdog

wonder why the back ground is white in all the pictures??


----------



## savarin

True craftsmanship in action. I am in awe of such work. 
I think I may have learnt a thing or two there, thanks for posting.


----------



## ch2co

As a real newbie at these things, I would say that these pictures are worth well over a thousand words, EACH!
I feel like I just took a month long course in how to turn and mill a lot of shapes that I've been trying to figure
out how to with the tooling that I have available.   A lot of Ah Ha! moments and a lot of thanks for posting!

Chuck the other Grumpy One


----------



## Boswell

Very Very nice work !


----------



## clevinski

Absolutely amazing, beautiful work!


----------



## cazclocker

Simply stunning work. Thank you for sharing. Certainly a level of craftsmanship that I aspire to someday.
...Doug


----------



## cazclocker

How did you achieve the clear white backgrounds in your pictures, Sig?


----------



## sigp2101

cazclocker said:


> How did you achieve the clear white backgrounds in your pictures, Sig?



By inserting white background. I have various size corrugated white plastic sheets for that purpose.
Also by putting light behind white backdrop enhances image dramatically.


----------



## cazclocker

Thanks, Sig. That makes sense.


----------



## NightWing

That is indeed, beautiful work.  Perfect examples of how important jigging and clamping are to the success of the finished product.  Often times, the biggest challenge to machining a part is figuring out how to hold it.


----------



## Harris Creek Central

I LOVE THOSE PICTURES. Such workmanship. WOW !


----------



## TS3g

Simply incredible work!  Great job!


----------



## kennyv

Nice work... very nice work....beautiful.  Illustrations are amazing too. Ya ever think about taking up photography cuz your shots are almost breathtaking

I had a quick 2  Q are you using a tapping head there ? and what  size mill do ya have ?


----------



## utterstan

Really .nice work.


----------



## Getaway

Fantastic !!!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mzayd3

WOW! wish I had an ounce of your skill and creativity. Simply amazing work.


----------



## Jinglz

You sir, are a mini-machining monster. Bravo!


----------



## frostheave

Beautiful work Sig and extremely impressive pictures!

What camera are you using?
How do you get such a deep depth of field?

Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Reuben Bailey

Absolutely beautiful work. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage

Would like to communicate about small machining project -- J. Bateman,
The Liberal Arts Garage    jhblag@gmail.com. Many thanks for Yr.  Att .


----------



## Downunder Bob

An amazing project. I only wish I had the patience and the time to attempt such work.


----------



## Billh50

Truly great craftsmanship !   I also loved some of the ingenious setups for hard to hold parts.

A true artist at work.


----------



## markba633csi

An Emco Maier lathe can do practically anything.  Which model Sig? Compact 8? Super 11? 
Mark S.


----------

